# Kung fooled!!!



## Bill Mattocks (May 6, 2011)

Reminds me of that old movie "They call me Bruce."

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504784_162-20060428-10391705.html


----------



## Flea (May 6, 2011)

Made my day.   HWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seasoned (May 6, 2011)

Made my night.


----------

